# low resolution on console



## bxbzq (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi,
I just installed 13.0 RC3 on an old desktop. The desktop machine has only one graphics card, nvidia GT240. The nvidia drivers installation went quite ok and now I can play in XFCE. From %kldstat I can see nvidia.ko, linux_common.ko, linux.ko are loaded. The problem so far is, I only have 640x480 resolution on console. In /boot/loader.conf:
kern.vt.fb.modes.VGA-1="1680x1050"
is added, 
kern.vt.fb.modes.VGA-0="1680x1050"
was tried as well, neither works. I actually don't know the VGA connector number because it is not detected during boot so %dmesg doesn't tell me.
I should not be surprised because during boot, the screen doesn't flash at all and I don't see any drm module is loaded.
Is it normal or am I missing something fundamental?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2021)

Try these in loader.conf:

```
efi_max_resolution

           vbe_max_resolution
                     Specify the maximum desired resolution for the EFI or VBE
                     framebuffer console.  The following values are accepted:

                     Value           Resolution
                     480p            640x480
                     720p            1280x720
                     1080p           1920x1080
                     2160p           3840x2160
                     4k              3840x2160
                     5k              5120x2880
                     WidthxHeight    WidthxHeight
```

Not sure if the old 340 driver will play nice with a modern KMS console though.


----------



## bxbzq (Apr 7, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Try these in loader.conf:
> 
> ```
> efi_max_resolution
> ...



Thanks.
Doesn't work, if I input your code properly. I don't quite understand the format of the code though.
Is the issue related to sc vs vt console? I did not configure it to sc.


----------



## bxbzq (Apr 7, 2021)

Got 800x600 using vbe in loader.conf, but no more, on vt console.


----------

